# a few bee pictures



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Great shots, what camera lens set up are you using?


----------



## sentientsoil (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, great pics!  And now that I'm looking, I can see the 2nd set of wings on one of your pics.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments. Set up is all 35mm Pentax. The camera is an SF-1. which they probably don't make anymore. I use a 50mm maacro lens with a rear converter, which is a fancy way of saying a 2x magnification. On the end of that is a ring flash which I usually leave at 1/4 power. I try to be careful and wait for good shots, since the only way to delete the bad pictures is throw them in the trash when you get the film developed


----------



## redhawknc1 (Jun 16, 2005)

Very nice pics! Well composed! Got me a new desktop background now! Thanks, beautiful!


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

*I made one my background, too*

God bless you! You have good photo skills in my opinion!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

berkshire bee said:


> I try to be careful and wait for good shots, since the only way to delete the bad pictures is throw them in the trash when you get the film developed


VERY nice photos; and well composed! I like the way the flower of the Milkweed [morphology] is shown. It looks like the second leg of the bee is 'broken' or stretched out, with a pollen capsule [pollinium] on the end; maybe not. 

So, someone else is STILL using film? The photos are sharp! I may have to go back to using film for close-ups because close focusing with a digital [cheap kind] is not so easy. It's more expensive to transfer to digital though.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

oldbee, A good digital camera body would be nice, but they're so pricey. When I have my film developed, I also have the pictures put on a disc, so there are options open. I have the file on disc, the print, and the negative for future use. I've had 8x10's made from disc with good results.
I ordered a set of those teaching frames with pictures on the frames you can put into a hive box, but the quality of the picture is absolutely terrible. I'm sending them back and eventually want to make my own. I'll just size the frames and box to fit the pictures. The problem is I don't have samples of foulbrood, chalkbrood etc to take shots of, but I guess that's a Good thing. Tony


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Birkshire, Wow, beautiful pictures.....I know my Kodak easyshare doesn't come close to those pictures....of course, it is probably the operator!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Jim Bobb gave presentation at Betterbee today about native plants for honey bees and mentions that the pollen from Milkweed sometimes snags the bees and they can't get away or remove it from their feet. I wonder if that's what's on the leg of the bee in the third picture. When I was taking photos, I noticed one bee going around in circles very fast on the flower. After watching for a minute I realized that she was stuck, but she did manage to get free.


----------

